# Xbox 360 or PS3 ?



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

For christmas my parents are leeting me have a choice of the Xbox 360 and the PS3. First off I want NO fanboys! I just want yor opions on the consoles! I want to know what is the best for online gameplay ad just some facts  Also just to let you know most my friends have an Xbox 360, also what are the Kinect and the PSMove like? Also when I decide what to have, please let me know some good games. NOT CoD please..... I'll get them straight away xD

Edit- NO SPAM saying I like it personaly just to get yor post count up... Also any good names? I have 2 good ones but I need more ideas. My name is Tom by the way!


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 10, 2010)

I say PS3. I personally like the PS3 way better.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 10, 2010)

If you like the PS2 control setup, PS3 all the way, because to me it seemed a lot harder to get used to the controls of the Xbox...
I also prefer the PS3 because I have a lot of friends who have PS3's, but only like 2 or 3 with a 360. Graphics wise, there is really no difference, they both look the same. Except on some games for the 360 some little things are different, but that's not a big deal. If you get a 360 though, get the new one.

I think your choice should be based on which one your friends have.

PS3 Games:
LittleBigPlanet or Pre-order LBP 2
inFamous

360 Games:
I don't really know because I don't have an Xbox...

Move or Kinect:
If you prefer a Wii type of gameplay, the Move is for you. It's the same as the Wiimote and Nunchuk setup, except it's wireless. If you think it would be more fun to be constantly jumping and moving, with no controller except for the camera picking up your movement, then go with Kinect.


Hope this helps make your decision.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 10, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Edit- NO SPAM saying I like it personaly just to get yor post count up... Also any good names? I have 2 good ones but I need more ideas. My name is Tom by the way!


Spam.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 10, 2010)

If your friends have a 360, get a 360. The online play is what makes these games systems and the 360 beats the PS3 hands down, plus you'll have your friends to play with.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys  If I got kinect i'll have to move my bed a little :L So far Xbox is winning me over  Also ACCF18 go away before I report you for Spamming on my thread!


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Jas0n, if your friends have it, get it either one. The graphics are pretty much tied, although graphics don't matter. And they almost have the same games. PS3 has a better DVD player, though. Better internet access as well. So, get PS3. It's cheaper too.


----------



## Zachary (Nov 10, 2010)

I have played both, and own a 360. So most of my experience has been with the 360. I think they are really similar, just what you are used to and what your friends play. I like the 360's controller better, because it fits my hands better. The analogs on the ps3 controller are better though. I can't say much about online, because of my *censored.2.0*ty ISP and I haven't played PS3 online. A lot of games are on both consoles, but if there is a console only game you like, then think about that console.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

PS3 cheaper  Are you serious? If I get a Xbox I will only get a 4MB on or something like that..... Get a external hardrive later...... And thanks you for not spamming


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 10, 2010)

Lol, no problem. Well, I don't know about you, but over here where I live, it's a bit cheaper. Same prices for some, but over here the PS3 is about 50 bucks cheaper than the 360.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

I haven't played the 360 yet. Most of my friends have the PS3. Most people have the PS3 so I would get that one. I know I'm not much help


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> Lol, no problem. Well, I don't know about you, but over here where I live, it's a bit cheaper. Same prices for some, but over here the PS3 is about 50 bucks cheaper than the 360.
> 
> I haven't played the 360 yet. Most of my friends have the PS3. Most people have the PS3 so I would get that one. I know I'm not much help


LOL xD I moving to you! 

And PurpleHeart dont worry xD As long as you have something to say thats not SPAM!


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of games do you like? The PS3 has a wide assortment of all types of games, but the 360 really only has first person shooters, which takes no skill at all, unless you have trouble button mashing.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2010)

These are the top 3 questions you need to ask yourself when deciding which console to buy.

Do I like the games it offers?
Do any of my friends own it? 
Will I play online or just Solo?
Answer and you'll get your answer. 

@moron above,  You think FPS are EASY?! Take the CF disk outta your ass and actually play a FPS. BTW you never mash buttons in a FPS.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry. I'm not a horny teenager sitting in a dark room all day with pimples all over my face in front of the TV like you X box players are.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> Sorry. I'm not a horny teenager sitting in a dark room all day with pimples all over my face in front of the TV like you X box players are.


...I didn't even say which system FPS take skill on its all PC 360 PS3 and Wii.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> What kind of games do you like? The PS3 has a wide assortment of all types of games, but the 360 really only has first person shooters, which takes no skill at all, unless you have trouble button mashing.


To be honest, the PS3 is 90% FPS games too, both have their share of other genres.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, how could I forget. The Xbox doesn't have ALL FPS games. You can also buy games that take even less skill. All you have to do is stand in front of the TV and flail your arms!


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

@Kale Demos

I have reported you now for being a pian and being mean to another forum member .......... your Fired! xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> Oh, how could I forget. The Xbox doesn't have ALL FPS games. You can also buy games that take even less skill. All you have to do is stand in front of the TV and flail your arms!


Whats your deal with 360 anyway? Were not even discussing it you're just acting like a fanboy douche defending...who knows! Before you go saying I'm defending Xbox, I'm not. I'm defending the fact that FPS take skill but you're so blind and immature you cannot see that.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, another typical xbro.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I win. :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Believe what makes you feel better.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

Seeing is Believing. Believing is Achiving... In other words. He beat you.... LOL Anymore people got any coments?


----------



## MC Lars (Nov 10, 2010)

Wii! haha

Uh well pretty much what's already been said, get the one with your friends have.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

I has the Wii XD It'z imense! gotta be one of my favourites!


----------



## MC Lars (Nov 10, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> I has the Wii XD It'z imense! gotta be one of my favourites!


Favorite game?


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 10, 2010)

Probably.... Ok it's a different one but Resident Evil 4 Wii edition. Best gameever :O Now then back on track! xbox or PS3


----------



## Hirosho (Nov 10, 2010)

I was going to get an xbox 360 but then I discovered you have to pay for the internet. so I got a PS3. and I love it


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Hirosho said:
			
		

> I was going to get an xbox 360 but then I discovered you have to pay for the internet. so I got a PS3. and I love it


Good choice! Lol


From everything I read I see that Xbox and the PS3 are the same just choose which one looks better
I think


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

Hirosho said:
			
		

> I was going to get an xbox 360 but then I discovered you have to pay for the internet. so I got a PS3. and I love it


Yeah, that is one REALLY bad thing about Xbox. Micro$oft is always looking for ways to scam people.


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> Believe what makes you feel better.


Troll be trollin'.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 10, 2010)

PS3. Majority of 360 games are on the PS3 too, so you won't be missing out on much. If you find Halo and Gears of War interesting, then go 360.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

L Lawliet said:
			
		

> Kale Demos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spammer be spammin'


----------



## Mr. L (Nov 10, 2010)

Kale Demos said:
			
		

> L Lawliet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just pointing out the truth, bro.


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 10, 2010)

Now that I think about it...

Get a PS3, you don't have to pay to play online, unlike the Xbox.


----------



## Pear (Nov 10, 2010)

360, better online and exclusives.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think PS3 I used to love my Xbox360 but my cousin told me and I didn't listen... Xbox breaks WAAAAYYYY Easier mine broke and I switched to PS3 which is better  to me atleast


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> exclusives.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Thunder (Nov 10, 2010)

What kind of games would you prefer?


----------



## Pear (Nov 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Halo, GoW? You're gonna say they're bad games?


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the top of my head, they're the only good exclusives in the 360.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 good exclusive series (when really only halo 3, reach, and ODST and GoW 2 are exclusive)

WOW man i'm so totally convinced 360 is a worthwhile purchase just for spess mahreenz


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 10, 2010)

ps3 reason exclusive that are only POSSIBLE on ps3 because of the better processor and blu-ray play back. exp. uncharted one two and a rumor of three infamouse one and two heavy rain ect. god of war ect. also uncharted and god of war three only used about 80 something percent of the processing power,so we haven't even seen what ps3 is fully capable of.

 online note its free and I see no difference in the 360 or ps3 online and if you play online enough eventually the money saved VS the money you will have to pay for 360 the ps3 will pay its self off

 here are some of my friends choices my cousin had a 360 day one of its life and my cousin loves his ps3 way more his 360 broke again =/ and he never touched it again. I had a 360 a year after it came out liked it then got a wii the fell in love with ps3 even when I hated ps2. my best friend is a hardcore Microsoft fan and I made him get a ps3 he loved the ps2 and now loves his ps3 (but still plays the 360) 

 So basically no matter what you pick it will be better than the wii (not hating the wii I still play it once a week and golden eye is bad ass!!!) so marry X-mas and enjoy!!


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 10, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> I haven't played the 360 yet. Most of my friends have the PS3. Most people have the PS3 so I would get that one. I know I'm not much help


Never said that.


----------



## Pear (Nov 10, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's only two good PS3 exclusives too, Uncharted, (Not exactly my cup of tea, but I see why some people like it) and LBP.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 10, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and god of war and HEAVY RAIN!!!! (no really heavy rain is a piece of art =) ) kill zone 2 and 3 resistance ( three looks great) infamouse (my fav. game like ever)


----------



## PaJami (Nov 10, 2010)

Being an owner of both systems, I must say I prefer the Playstation 3. I play it more often and it has more games I enjoy. Plus, it just feels good to be on. I like the Xbox as well, but it just doesn't appeal to me as much. I prefer Playstation games, but that's mainly because I'm unallowed to play M rated games. And it's true that both systems have good specific games, but it's more what your prefer. Do you like blasting people with lightning, running around as a sack person and making stuff, and shooting people whilst trying to collect treasures... Or do you like sci-fi shooters and partaking in wars? They both have sufficiant graphics, so you won't be cheated either way in that term. And, like mentioned before, consider which more of your friends have. Multiplayer is where it's at with most games, and it makes the fun last much longer. Consider the above questions, and you should have an answer soon! Shoot me a PM if you have more questions, though.

Also keep this in mind... On the Xbox, you have to pay to play online. Now let's say you've taken a break and come back after a month or two. Your membership's run out, so you have to spend money to either buy a membership card at a store, or via the Xbox itself, which, unless they changed it, requires a huge pain to discontinue (since it's monthly recurring) On the Playstation, the only bonus payment you'd have to make is getting Playstation Plus, but that mainly deals with discounts on downloadable games..


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 10, 2010)

I must say this is helping me fall in love with my ps3 all over again as well as not regretting selling the 360 

 ps. look at the bad ass ps3 adds from way back in the day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea5kIA7lWYU


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 10, 2010)

ACCF18 said:
			
		

> TommySnow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I said that -_-


----------



## blue2kid3 (Nov 10, 2010)

so what one are you going to get?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd go with the PS3. I prefer it overall really. 

- Blu-Ray Player
- Free Online
- Variety of Exclusives
 -God of War
 -inFamous
 -LittleBigPlanet
 -ModNation Racers
 -Heavenly Sword
 -Fat Princess
 -MAG
 -God of War
 -Etc.
-Controller is Just Right (In my opinion, I don't see why you need a huge ass controller)
-Other reasons that I'm too tired to list right now

Xbox is alright I guess. I see no purpose in owning one, and mainly more negatives than positives pop up in my head when I think of one.


----------



## Squirrel with Nunchucks (Nov 10, 2010)

It really depends. If you testosterone filled MANLY shooters, 360 has more of those as exclusives. If you prefer KAWII DESU JRPGs, the PS3 has more of those as exclusives. Pretty much everything that doesn't fit into those two categories is released for both anyway.
Also, PS3 has God of War.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2010)

I prefer the PS3, not because I am a sony fanboy, but because I am an ... I want to say microsoft anti-fanboy...


----------



## VantagE (Nov 11, 2010)

I am a PS3 owner and love it to death.

But the new 360 Slim is looking pretty good. I have hated the 360 since day one. The most rate of system failure I have ever seen, Microsoft is not known for quality... The newer Slim version though, I have not heard of any system failures (RRoD, ect), and FINALLY has built in WiFi, instead of having to buy a *censored.3.0*en extra $100 dollar piece that attaches to it. The 360 does not have very many exclusives at all (Although there are a few that are pretty good). 

The reason I am not saying anything about the PS3 is because everything I would of said, has been.

There IS a few points I would add for the PS3 though. Are you wanting backward compatibility, or not? There is a 20G, and 60G that are backward compatible, they are rather expensive though. (Is the 40G backward compatible? I can't remember.) 
One more exclusive I think some forgot for the PS3 thats good is ModNation Racers, don't think anyone said that one.

On the 360: If you are going for an older version on the 360 never, I repeat, NEVER buy a used one... Buy it new, but if your going to buy new, just go for the 360 Slim, (I think used 360 Slims are fine too) 

Note: I work at a GameStop so I learn a lot about all the systems, even the ones I don't have.


----------



## TommySnow (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey guys just an update  Im mainly think towards the Xobx  Mainly because ALOT of my friends have it and I don't really care about a DVD player :L Anyways........ I would like to know some good games! I like RPG and Flying games  Also I like games like Oblivion!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Hey guys just an update  Im mainly think towards the Xobx  Mainly because ALOT of my friends have it and I don't really care about a DVD player :L Anyways........ I would like to know some good games! I like RPG and Flying games  Also I like games like Oblivion!


Fable.

I think that's it. :L RPG-wise anyways. There's not many on there and the only "flying" games I can think of are WWII games like IL-2 and 1943.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Nov 11, 2010)

i would say x-box

as the online and the online things you can do are better

even though i'm a ps3 man all the way through


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2010)

crazyredd45 said:
			
		

> i would say x-box
> 
> as the online and the online things you can do are better
> 
> even though i'm a ps3 man all the way through


Because ESPN, Facebook, Twitter, Last.fm, and whatever else can never ever wait.


----------



## MC Lars (Nov 11, 2010)

Tom said:
			
		

> I'd go with the PS3. I prefer it overall really.
> 
> - Blu-Ray Player
> - Free Online
> ...


You know you only gave 3 reasons right? lol.


----------



## Pear (Nov 11, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Hey guys just an update  Im mainly think towards the Xobx  Mainly because ALOT of my friends have it and I don't really care about a DVD player :L Anyways........ I would like to know some good games! I like RPG and Flying games  Also I like games like Oblivion!


Fable 3, Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 11, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> Hey guys just an update  Im mainly think towards the Xobx  Mainly because ALOT of my friends have it and I don't really care about a DVD player :L Anyways........ I would like to know some good games! I like RPG and Flying games  Also I like games like Oblivion!


Mass Effect and Dragon Age are pretty good RPGs, atleast my bro's like 'em. But they're both rated M so..


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2010)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir have invoked the wrath of SPORGE!!!

How dare you dis infamous and Little Big Planet!  Those are two well crafted games!  inFamous a little mor generic true, but it is stilll a fine game, and it actually did weigh in on my choice to get a PS3 last year.  Little Big Planet though is amazing!  As far as games with replay value go here is a game with limitless potential!  Couple it with the fact that not only can you make your own levels, but you can share your own levels on FREE online, and while online play other peoples inventions for FREE as well!

By the same regard I think modnations racers did pretty well, I haven't played myself though.


----------



## MrMudkip (Nov 11, 2010)

TommySnow said:
			
		

> PS3 cheaper  Are you serious? If I get a Xbox I will only get a 4MB on or something like that..... Get a external hardrive later...... And thanks you for not spamming


Good luck with the 4Mb hope you don't plan on downloading Games tv shows or movies!

Also the ps3 is only Higher because it already comes with a Hard Drive and  BluRay Player

And onlines free but i guess you pay for online when you buy the system 

Well its up to you Man but if you go online with Playstation send me a message and i'll add you as a friend. 

I really sounded like a Fanboy....My bad


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 11, 2010)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realize it was 12 am and I really didn't give a damn to write more?


----------



## SilentHopes (Nov 11, 2010)

MC Lars said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You probably haven't even played more than 2 or 3 of those, if that.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha christ you're dumb.


----------



## Pear (Nov 11, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aight then dude, name some others. And as someone else in the thread put it, try not to bring up all the JRPG DESU games.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


infamous
heavy rain
MAG
MGS4
bunch of other *censored.2.0* people have already listed

i can also name more 360 exclusives, mostly just pointing out what a weak argument "gearz n halo" was.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2010)

I support the top two he just listed.

Might I add Ratchet and clank, or the resistance games?  Insomniac games is pretty much ps3 exclusive.


----------



## Pear (Nov 11, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> Pear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was naming the top two most common. Things like Fable, Forza, L4D, Viva Pinata (That game's legit) etc.
There's very few single console games nowadays anyways, the vast majority of stuff is multi-platform.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Nov 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> L4D


nope.

the ps3 has quite a few awesome exclusives coming out as well.

and 360 has...kinect games and gears 3.  alright, then!


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 11, 2010)

Both systems have more than enough games to  satisfy any genre by now.  I don't think they hold much weight unless there are exclusive that you feel you have to play.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 11, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


viva pinata is on PC.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exclusives are down to opinion, so you can't rate a console on the opinions.

As you say you don't get UnCharted, some people (like me) don't get Halo.

Anyway, I think Sgt. Garrett hit the nail on the head, you have to ask yourself questions: how important does playing with your friends seem to you, which console has features that would be most useful to you etc.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 12, 2010)

Exclusives aren't down to opinion at all. It's fact. Uncharted's exclusivity to the PS3 doesn't change at all even if you don't get it. It only means one less sale for the developers.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Exclusives aren't down to opinion at all. It's fact. Uncharted's exclusivity to the PS3 doesn't change at all even if you don't get it. It only means one less sale for the developers.


You don't buy a system just because it has more exclusives than another.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you really can't decide, it sometimes comes down to the exclusives. Would you rather buy a system that has a lot of exclusives or a system that has a little of them? I'm sure you'd pick the one with the more exclusives, since you'll get a better variety of games to play.


----------



## Princess (Nov 12, 2010)

I like them both equally.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if you knew you didn't like those exclusives/ knew you wouldn't buy them. :/


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 12, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> -Aaron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's true, but I related my response to the topic, since the OP can't decide, and he/she looks like he/she doesn't know anything about both consoles.


----------



## Marcus (Nov 12, 2010)

-Aaron said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair play, you are right about that then.


----------

